# overclocking motherboard chaintech 7AJA2E



## elvedin89 (Feb 7, 2009)

how to properly overclock 7aja2e motherboard 
i have AMD Duron 1000MHz and i want to overclock it to 1200MHz
when i overclock it to 1200MHz my system just freeze or sometimes make reboot
pleas help!!!


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

We need more system info.

Make and model of your memory and PSU.

Method used to OC (Bios or Software) and the settings you are currently using.

What are your temps.

What is the max staple OC that you've achieved so far.

If memory serves me correctly the early Durons weren't great OCer but we'll see what can do to help.


----------



## elvedin89 (Feb 7, 2009)

Field	Value
Motherboard Properties	
Motherboard ID	09/12/2001-8363-686B-JA6LMC2CC-00
Motherboard Name	Chaintech 7AJA2(E)

Front Side Bus Properties	
Bus Type	DEC Alpha EV6
Bus Width	64-bit
Real Clock	113 MHz (DDR)
Effective Clock	227 MHz
Bandwidth	1813 MB/s

Memory Bus Properties	
Bus Type	SDR SDRAM
Bus Width	64-bit
DRAM:FSB Ratio	1:1
Real Clock	113 MHz
Effective Clock	113 MHz
Bandwidth	906 MB/s

Chipset Bus Properties	
Bus Type	PCI
Bus Width	32-bit
Real Clock	38 MHz
Effective Clock	38 MHz
Bandwidth	151 MB/s

Motherboard Physical Info	
CPU Sockets/Slots	1
Expansion Slots	1 ISA, 5 PCI, 1 AGP, 1 AMR
RAM Slots	3 DIMM
Integrated Devices	Audio
Form Factor	ATX
Motherboard Size	220 mm x 300 mm
Motherboard Chipset	KT133A

That is what everest ultimate edition says 

and i used bios method to OC 
settings are 113MHz FSB multiplier is 10X,voltage core is set to +0.325V 
max stable OC is 1130MHz
when i try to OC to 1.2GHz my system just freezes.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Download and run CPU-Z and post screen shots of the "Memory" and "SPD" tabs. 

How to Post a Screen Shot


----------



## elvedin89 (Feb 7, 2009)

i am now managed to OC to 1160MHz and it works fine for now.
how much vcore must i put for 1200MHz when i put +0.350 then comes problem it freezes.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

First off loosen your RAM timings a bit. You're currently at 2-3-3-6. Take it up to 3-3-3-6 which is what your RAM is rated for at @ 133mhz. 

Have you unlocked your processor? If not then do a google search for the pencil trick. Basically you reconnect the the L1 Bridge using a pencil, but I can't remember if you connect all bridges or not.

Also you're pushing the Vcore pretty hard. Your stock Vcore is 1.75v and you're trying 2.1v. That's 20% increase in Vcore and the path to a very short life for your CPU. The max safe increase is 10-15% (+.175-+.262)


----------



## elvedin89 (Feb 7, 2009)

ok,thanks for help
i will try to unlock but i don't know will my MB recognize higher multiplier because i can't change multiplier like on other motherboards.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Then DO NOT Unlock the processor. It will default to a lower multiplier defeating the purpose of unlocking.

Do you have the most recent BIOS Rev?


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Double check under "Advanced Bios Setting" for "CPU Frequency Multiplier". I can't find the manual for your board but others have mentioned having the option in BIOS. Although it may be on newer revisions.


----------

